# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: تغییر خودکار زبان کیبورد کاربر به فارسی

## crafcrab

سلام من میخوام به صورت اتوماتین وقتی کاربر میخواد متنی در inpu text بنویسه خودکار به زبان فارسی بنویسه بدون تغییر کیبورد توسط کاربر


مانند سایت سنجش :
http://result2.sanjesh.org/rst_sarnm93/


در قسمت نام خانوادگی تایپ کنید منظور من میفهمید

----------


## 2undercover

http://www.farsitype.ir/

----------


## spgpayam

با سلام
این کار بسیار راحت تر از اون چیزیه که فکر میکنی. فقط کافی از دستور زیر در رویداد GoFocus برای TextBox ها استفاده کنی:
        System.Windows.Forms.InputLanguage.CurrentInputLan  guage = System.Windows.Forms.InputLanguage.FromCulture(Cul  tureInfo.CreateSpecificCulture("FA"))

خب کاملا مشخص که برای بازگشت به حالت انگلیسی می بایست از دستور زیر استفاده نمود:
        System.Windows.Forms.InputLanguage.CurrentInputLan  guage = System.Windows.Forms.InputLanguage.FromCulture(Cul  tureInfo.CreateSpecificCulture("EN"))



لازم به ذکره که می باشد در ابتدای برنامه از دستورات زیر جهت فراخوانی namespace های مربوطه استفاده نمود:
Imports System.Globalization
Imports System.Windows.Forms.InputLanguage
با تشکر

----------


## desmati

این هم یک گزینه ی دیگه:
http://lul.ir/FarsiType




> سلام من میخوام به صورت اتوماتین وقتی کاربر میخواد متنی در inpu text بنویسه خودکار به زبان فارسی بنویسه بدون تغییر کیبورد توسط کاربر
> 
> 
> مانند سایت سنجش :
> http://result2.sanjesh.org/rst_sarnm93/
> 
> 
> در قسمت نام خانوادگی تایپ کنید منظور من میفهمید

----------


## hmahdavi921

var replaceEnglishByPersian = function (selector) {        $(selector).keyup(function (event) {
            var term = $(event.currentTarget).val();
            if (term) {
                term = term
                    .replace('a', 'ش').replace('b', 'ذ').replace('c', 'ز').replace('d', 'ی').replace('e', 'ث').replace('f', 'ب')
                    .replace('g', 'ل').replace('h', 'ا').replace('i', 'ه').replace('j', 'ت').replace('k', 'ن').replace('l', 'م')
                    .replace('m', 'ئ').replace('n', 'د').replace('o', 'خ').replace('p', 'ح').replace('q', 'ض').replace('r', 'ق')
                    .replace('s', 'س').replace('t', 'ف').replace('u', 'ع').replace('v', 'ر').replace('w', 'ص').replace('x', 'ط').replace('y', 'غ').replace('z', 'ظ')
                    .replace('[', 'ج').replace(']', 'چ').replace('\\', 'ژ').replace(';', 'ک').replace('\'', 'گ').replace(',', 'و').replace('`', 'پ')
                    .replace('A', 'ش').replace('B', 'ذ').replace('C', 'ز').replace('D', 'ی').replace('E', 'ث').replace('F', 'ب')
                    .replace('G', 'ل').replace('H', 'ا').replace('I', 'ه').replace('J', 'ت').replace('K', 'ن').replace('L', 'م')
                    .replace('M', 'ئ').replace('N', 'د').replace('O', 'خ').replace('P', 'ح').replace('Q', 'ض').replace('R', 'ق')
                    .replace('S', 'س').replace('T', 'ف').replace('U', 'ع').replace('V', 'ر').replace('W', 'ص').replace('X', 'ط').replace('Y', 'غ').replace('Z', 'ظ')
                    .replace('{', 'ج').replace('}', 'چ').replace('|', 'ژ').replace(':', 'ک').replace('"', 'گ').replace('<', 'و').replace('~', 'پ');
                ;
                $(event.currentTarget).val(term);
            }
        });
    };

----------

